# abjd babies



## fatpuffer (Apr 15, 2011)

AB bred blue jack dempsey.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!!
Congratz!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Luv the title!!!
I was like WTH is *AB*JD???
LOL
Congrats!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

nice JD  AB-EBJD


----------

